# OpenOffice - Tabellendaten einlesen und umwandeln



## Fanthom (18. April 2008)

*OpenOffice Calc - Tabellendaten automatisch umwandeln/formatieren*

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage die mich schon seit einiger Zeit beschäftigt, aber ich find einfach keinen Weg das Einfach und Unumständlich zu lösen.

Folgendes Problem, ich möchte kopierten Text in dieser Form: "1234.56 Äpfel" in diese Form "1234,56" umwandeln.

Da die eingefügten Daten reiner Text ist, springt die Zellenformatierung für Zahlen nicht an und es bleibt bei der ersten Form mit Punkt und "Äpfel". So musste ich bisher manuell das "Äpfel" löschen, zwei Tippser auf die linke Pfeiltaste, den Punkt löschen, durch ein Komma ersetzen um dann die Entertaste zu malträtieren [...] Mehrere hundert Male diesen Ablauf manuell zu erledigen ist voll ätzend! Da diese Werte dann weiterverechnet werden, komme ich aber nicht darum herum sie in ganze Zahlen mit 2 Nachkommastellen zu formatieren

So dachte ich mir es muss doch ne Möglichkeit geben und sah mir die Makrofunktion an, doch damit bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. Also schau ich hier mal vorbei und und hoffe auf geballte Erfahrung die Ihr problemlösend teilen wollt.

Ach was ich noch vergaß, es geht um sich täglich änderne Werte und manchmal kommt es vor, das in der ersten Form, mit Punkt und 2 Nachpunktstellen diese Nachpunktstellen nicht immer zwei, sondern manchmal auch nur eine oder lediglich eine ganze Zahl mit dem "Äpfel" dasteht.

Habt Ihr da ne Idee?

Danke Euch,
Fanthom


----------



## hela (18. April 2008)

Hallo Fanthom,

das müsste sich mit den Text-Formeln in OO-Calc machen lassen:
Den Text LINKS() vom Leerzeichen ausschneiden,
im verbleibenden Text den Punkt durch ein Komma ERSETZEN()
und davon nun den WERT() bilden.
Die Position des Punktes und des Leerzeichens müssen natürlich mit der Funktion FINDEN() bestimmt werden.

Angenommen, der umzuformende Text steht in der Zelle B9, dann würde die Formelkonstruktion so aussehen:
	
	
	



```
=WERT(LINKS(ERSETZEN(B9;FINDEN(".";B9);1;",");FINDEN(" ";B9)))
```


----------

